# Sick and Tired..



## mperez1

How can I ask someone if he is sick and tired?
bıkmış ve usanmı or ve bezmiş?
Or do the way of asking in Turkish is different? 

Tessekur Ederim!


----------



## dawar

I would use none of them.

Sick : hasta
tired : yorgun

--> Hasta ve yorgunmusunuz?

However it's sounds weird. I would say :

Hastalık yüzünden yorgun musunuz?


----------



## Rallino

We need some context. _Sick and tired_ can mean_ hasta ve yorgun_ or _bıkmış ve usanmış_.

Depending on the context, personally, I would just go with:

*Hasta mısınız?* or *Yorgun musunuz?* 
_Hasta ve yorgun musunuz? _is a little too mouthful.

Or, again, depending on the context:

Bıktınız mı? or Usandınız mı?
Not together, as it's a little redundant.


----------



## mperez1

Ok.. tessekur ederim dawar for your quick reply 
Hastalık yüzünden yorgunmusunuz? means tired due to illness. Which was what I was looking for..
Another question
In English there's an (idiom) expression sick and tired which it's closer to being 
 Thoroughly weary,  discouraged, or bored. or Fed up with something.. like you cant take it anymore..


----------



## jasminion

You can use both of them. "Bıktım" or "usandım". However if you use both it'll be too much. 

"Yoruldum" might as well be used. 

"Hasta" is inappropriate in that context.


----------



## namik80

"Bıktım, usandım" is an exact idiom for "sick and tired".


----------



## mperez1

Tessekur Ederim everybody!


----------



## forever_blowing_bubbles

hey there ! 

basicly sick means "hasta" and tired means "yorgun" but "sick and tired" is a different way of expressing..and it's better you tell "bıkmış usanmış" 

por eso las que has escrito en el primero mensaje son mejores..puedes decir "bıkmış usanmış"..para preguntar "are you sick and tired?",puedes decir "bıktın usandın mı ?" o "bezdin mi?"


----------



## Orkide

forever_blowing_bubbles said:


> hey there !
> 
> basicly sick means "hasta" and tired means "yorgun" but "sick and tired" is a different way of expressing..and it's better you tell "bıkmış usanmış"
> 
> por eso las que has escrito en el primero mensaje son mejores..puedes decir "bıkmış usanmış"..para preguntar "are you sick and tired?",puedes decir "bıktın usandın mı ?" o "bezdin mi?"



I must be missing something here.. Why do you use both miş- en di-past tense with this expression? Thanks.


----------



## Rallino

When you talk about a 3rd person, you can use "miş" tense. This tense is also called Gossip Tense  

When asking the person in front of you, you use the direct "-di" Past.

_Bıktın usandın mı?_

or better

_Bıkıp usandın mı?_

It's like: _Did you or did you not?_

In Gossip Tense:

_Bıkmış usanmış. _

It's like: _I saw him yesterday, and you know what? He was so sick and tired..._

But you can also use "di" Past when talking about a 3rd person, especially if you're living with that person or very close to him: _Bıktı usandı_ (Oh he's so sick and tired...)


----------



## Orkide

Rallino said:


> When you talk about a 3rd person, you can use "miş" tense. This tense is also called Gossip Tense
> 
> When asking the person in front of you, you use the direct "-di" Past.
> 
> _Bıktın usandın mı?_
> 
> or better
> 
> _Bıkıp usandın mı?_
> 
> It's like: _Did you or did you not?_
> 
> In Gossip Tense:
> 
> _Bıkmış usanmış. _
> 
> It's like: _I saw him yesterday, and you know what? He was so sick and tired..._
> 
> But you can also use "di" Past when talking about a 3rd person, especially if you're living with that person or very close to him: _Bıktı usandı_ (Oh he's so sick and tired...)



Evet, dedikodu yaparak miş'li zamanı oğrendim 

Thank you, it's all very clear now!


----------

